# What is the stock boost for the Audi tt 225HP?



## Allenx391144 (Mar 4, 2009)

let me know in PSI..


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: What is the stock boost for the Audi tt 225HP? (Allenx391144)*

12, 14-15 max


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

14.5 max; I was running 12psi.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*

my car only hit 12 before i got an aftermarket n75


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Out of curiosity, what should the boost gauge read at idle?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (steedracer)*

Around 18 vac. side.


----------



## steedracer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (TToxic)*

My gauge shows around 22. Is that bad?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (steedracer)*

No, it should be right around 20in/Hg, and mostly depends on elevation (I sit at 19in/Hg). Personally, I have a turboback, N249 delete, APR TIP, + I've added in some timing and fuel with Unisettings, and I pull 19psi and hold at about 18psi over the normal 14...its pretty amazing how much better my 225 feels after some basic breathing and hotrod techniques http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

^ yes, 20inhg is normal


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Simply mentioned 18 as a around about, I've seen anywhere from 18 - 22 no lower of 
coarse than 18. Many variables come into play between cars, idle rpm/ guages are not all
exact/ timing etc. I run at 20.










_Modified by TToxic at 10:07 AM 3-27-2009_


----------

